# Meg - Staffy



## ajshep1984 (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Out of the 4 dogs he looks like he would be the dominant one! Am I worng and he might be the laid back one? Cute dogs all 4 of them!:smile:


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Great pictures... do they all get along?


----------



## ajshep1984 (Oct 11, 2008)

They all get along!

Megs at the bottom of the pack, she's just not bothered about it.


----------

